# NXG Xtab A10 plus review



## Saket.jain (Jun 14, 2012)

Recently I have been hearing a lot about this new tablet launched by NXG 

Electronics Pvt Ltd called as “XTAB A10 PLUS” with specifications of 1.5 GHZ ,capacitive IPS screen, 1024*600 resolutions,dual camera,   1 GB RAM, 8 GB internal memory with 4.0.3 ICS OS at a launching price of RS-7990/- I am thinking to buy this tablet pc can you please provide your reviews to me. 
i have some queries which i want to clear from u guys. please guys help me


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jun 14, 2012)

Saket.jain said:


> Recently I have been hearing a lot about this new tablet launched by NXG
> 
> Electronics Pvt Ltd called as “XTAB A10 PLUS” with specifications of 1.5 GHZ ,capacitive IPS screen, 1024*600 resolutions,dual camera,   1 GB RAM, 8 GB internal memory with 4.0.3 ICS OS at a launching price of RS-7990/- I am thinking to buy this tablet pc can you please provide your reviews to me.
> i have some queries which i want to clear from u guys. please guys help me



What type of of query do you have? Please start the queries or otherwise, the point being starting a thread seems invalid.

--Sanjoy


----------



## Saket.jain (Jun 14, 2012)

Query related IPS screen how is it different from other screens


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jun 14, 2012)

Saket.jain said:


> Query related IPS screen how is it different from other screens



What is IPS panel

Also advantages on viewing angel and clarity.


----------



## rajan1311 (Jun 30, 2012)

sorry for bumping this...but here is a review of this tab..
Xtab A10 plus review

IPS screen on a budget!!


----------

